# Sosunni is in



## dvlmn666 (May 5, 2002)

It's official, sosunni pix will be here tomorrow I know since they are here on my computer **efg**. But first she has to start her new thread.


----------



## kuso (May 5, 2002)

And no email to me buddy 

Guess times like this is when we find out who our true friends are 

____


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2002)

dam! What a tease! I want pix now!


----------



## ZECH (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> And no email to me buddy
> 
> Guess times like this is when we find out who our true friends are
> ...



Yeah I guess the rest of the pornal team is gonna have to kick him out! What ya think????


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

how good of a photographer would I be if I didn't get her to ok the pink bikini shots before posting them?


----------



## Sosunni (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> how good of a photographer would I be if I didn't get her to ok the pink bikini shots before posting them?



Thank you deary... I started the thread this morning.. but you do think they're ok to IM??  

And.. for the rest of you... if it wasn't for him.. since I don't have a camera... there wouldn't BE any pictures!

Now.. none of you live close to me... so deal!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> 
> 
> Yeah I guess the rest of the pornal team is gonna have to kick him out! What ya think????



I give up a whole sunday, to go and hang out with the lovely sosunni and get pix for all of us and this is the apreciation I get?

Oh man, you just don't get it do ya. Supose you'd get annoyed if i told ya she has a big bed to now wouldn't ya.


----------



## Sosunni (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 
> 
> I give up a whole sunday, to go and hang out with the lovely sosunni and get pix for all of us and this is the apreciation I get?
> ...



Don't leave out that ya got me all wine'd up!  (Or is that wound)


And... leave my bed.. outta this!


----------



## ZECH (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 
> 
> I give up a whole sunday, to go and hang out with the lovely sosunni and get pix for all of us and this is the apreciation I get?
> ...


 OK..I forgive you man...Good job!!!!
Now the Bed..Hell Yes!!! Who wouldn't?????


----------



## ZECH (May 6, 2002)

But if I can join in....that's different~~~~~~


----------



## Sosunni (May 6, 2002)

Hey - that's a $1000 matress!!!  But it is pretty high off the ground...

It's like sleeping on a cloud


----------



## ZECH (May 7, 2002)

Sosunni, I don't think I will even think about that damn mattress!


----------



## Sosunni (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Sosunni, I don't think I will even think about that damn mattress!



Got the blood flowing this morning I see


----------

